# Prop Controllers



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm sure this subject has come up before, but I need to ask. What are your favorite prop controllers and why?


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Showing my ignorance here: 

I like the Fright Ideas PicoBoo controllers, and the TStraub 4 button prop controllers, but I don't really have any experience with anything more advanced or capable than those. 

I don't know what benefits or capabilities other controllers have over the "key-bangers".


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Before investing in some prop controllers, I wanted to find out what works best for others.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

I like Prop 1's from EFX-TEK for simplicity and flexibility. The one drawback is they don't have integrated sound. It often comes down to for what you are using it. 1 type of controller may be the best for one application and another controller for a different prop.


----------



## Rev Noch (Feb 4, 2009)

A lot depends on your budget. TStraub's controllers are rather excellent and very inexpensive, especially from a home haunting perspective. For my home haunt, I use mostly DMX with a DMXorcist board and VSA to program and automate my show.

I also have experience through the pro-haunt I worked at. I ran all the big animatronics at the two haunted houses (Scarefactory, Unit70, those types of monsters). Those were typically Gilderfluke or FrightIdeas BooBox type controllers. These are very nice controllers, don't rely on mechanical relays, but they cost significantly more.


----------



## ScaryLane (Jun 3, 2013)

*Prop Controllers & more*

When it comes to MY favorite prop controller, it's about how well they get the job done and keeping the price affordable.

I'm a computer engineer with 40+ years of experience in designing computers and embedded devices. With that said, most of the Haunt Controller that I use have been my own creation. Like most of us, I did start out using BasicStamp/Prop1 and other controllers. But I found them a bit lacking in functionality and too pricy for my taste.

My good friend and now partner in DYI game, Steve Koci told me about the Picaxe Controller chip set a few years back. This inexpensive micro-controller line are both powerful and easy to program for the novice. Best of all, they are 10% the price of most of the stuff out there.

Steve Koci and I have designed a number of DYI Haunt Controllers, like the E-Z 6 and Frankenstein. We sell the PC boards basically at cost and give away the software so haunters can use these controllers without breaking the bank.

Steve and I have designed a number of projects with of course, with the same number of PC boards. This got me think that it's time for one Super DYI controller that could do ALL our projects. Just one board that had both the power and interfaces to run every project that we could dream of. From this point on, we only need to design the software for a new project. Welcome to the world of Banshee!

The Banshee! Super controller takes everything that Steve and I have learned is needed in a low cost (under $50) DYI controllers and rolls it up into one easy to use PC board.

Banshee! features two Audio Spectrum Analyzers for syncing Jaw servos and other devices to the Audio from the on board MP-3 player. So you know what time it is we added a Real Time Clock to the mix. For talking to the outside world there are two optically isolated trigger inputs plus another nine general I/O lines with eight of that can run servos. Eight servos not enough? An option $15 board can run another 16 servos or output lines.

With all this hardware, you need the powerful Picaxe 40X2 to run it. This top of the line controller holds 16 times the code space of other Picaxe chips we used. We are also boosting the speed to 32 MHz and why we chosen the name Banshee!, because this controller is a real screamer!

At this time, we are in the final design stage and working on the PC board. We are hoping to have the first PC for sell sometime in May with full production by June. It's looking like Haunt 2015 season will be a screaming Banshee! Year.

It should be note that when I say DYI, it's truly Do it yourself. You will need to order the parts, solder up the parts on to the board and download the software. (On your own.) This is not a controller for you if you can't build your own. But that's why it so inexpensive. But having a PC board and the software does take some the work out of the project.

For more information Banshee!, please visit HauntHackers.com


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Your new controller sounds impressive, Steve.


----------



## wrasse (Aug 5, 2012)

Rev Noch said:


> A lot depends on your budget. TStraub's controllers are rather excellent and very inexpensive, especially from a home haunting perspective. For my home haunt, I use mostly DMX with a DMXorcist board and VSA to program and automate my show.
> 
> I also have experience through the pro-haunt I worked at. I ran all the big animatronics at the two haunted houses (Scarefactory, Unit70, those types of monsters). Those were typically Gilderfluke or FrightIdeas BooBox type controllers. These are very nice controllers, don't rely on mechanical relays, but they cost significantly more.


Definitely looking forward to owning a few of these!


----------



## jasonsbeer (Nov 12, 2014)

Been trying to get ahold of tstraub. No answer since mid-December.


----------

